# Best Black Paint Polish



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

This may be a repeated question. 

Those of you who own the PBM GTO's, what polish has worked the best for ya? I have used a few different types on my other vehicles with varied results. This is the first car I've owned in black and I have read that the PBM from the Aussie's can be.......lets say 'fragile'..

Any thoughts?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

Tropi-Care TC-3

http://www.tropi-care.com/


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

ZAINO


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Hahaha...I see the Zaino boys done beat me too it
Key to a red or black car is the prep work...not the brand of wax/polish you use.....
Claybar or light compound is the key.....Claybar is what I use...from there you can use Turtle Wax/MaGuires or Zaino if you wish...but the key is the 1st step...and that is the above man.....


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

Klasse All-In-One followed by Klasse High Gloss Sealant Glaze, the show car's secret weapon :cool
Looks like a mirror, needs no buffing and stays put for 6 months!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'd prep the paint first with a clay bar, polish with Klasse All In One (red jug) then seal with Klasse Sealant (silver jug). Lots of folks like Meguiar's and Zaino, too.

Basically, Geek, K, Jeff and me are pretty much on the same page.


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys! After reading up on the clay bar treatment, I think it's a good place to start. I just want to get the paint sealed up before the hot sun comes around. But before I can, there are a few water spots and spider webs in the paint that need attention.

Thanks again guys!:cheers


----------

